# Carrera Tanneri Limited Edition Cyclocross Bike



## fixedfixer (29 Apr 2018)

So, having missed the bike that biggs682 was selling, I'm after a similar priced Carrera Taqnneri 54cm bike. Will need to be posted.... but if you are interested in selling one give me a PM. Cheers.


----------



## roadrash (29 Apr 2018)

@fixedfixer where abouts in country are you


----------



## roadrash (29 Apr 2018)

in broughton.
https://en.shpock.com/i/WuDpeX9vmRv6YLjm/


----------



## roadrash (29 Apr 2018)

in chesterfield..
https://en.shpock.com/i/WtTj7nFyBHpeXLMl/


----------



## fixedfixer (29 Apr 2018)

Way up in Scotland, just missed one over in Aberdeenshire this weekend. If buying at a distance I’d rather purchase via forum that Gumtree/fleabay etc. Trust you guys more.


----------



## fixedfixer (2 May 2018)

Sorted on this one, cheers everyone.


----------

